# REZMADE 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)

The 4th annual RezMade show will be at the Tachi Palace Hotel & Casino located at the corner of Jersey & 17th Ave in Lemoore Ca.
All the classes listed are the only classes awards will be given for. "IF A CLASS ISN'T LISTED, WE WILL NOT HAVE THAT CLASS".
Sorry if your class isn't listed, but we determine classes based on our budget as well as what type of vehicles supported the show in previous years. Artists will be announced once they are confirmed as well as room discounts once the discount price is confirmed. *ANYONE* can roll in on pre reg. night which is Friday May 17, 2013 from 5pm-10pm. But anyone who hasn't pre registered before *May 4th 2013* will have to pay the day of fee. The firework show will be on Friday May 17, 2013 & will begin at 9pm. PLEASE NO DENTS, NO PRIMERED PAINT & NO UNDER CONSTRUCTION!

To book your room at the discounted price mention this code (SRSRMCS) and the room price should be discounted to $85.00. Thanks for everyones support!!


----------



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)

*REZMADE 4TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW CLASSES*


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Amps..don't fail me now.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEARD THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW! USO IS GOING TO BE AT THIS ONE..:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Amps..don't fail me now.


:roflmao:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok i see it say no dent does that mean that hoppers cant have dent on them or primer just asking ?


----------



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)

Hoppere are okay if they have dents & primered area's. They will be allowed to participate in the hop. The "No dents, no primer, & no under construction" apply's to show vehicles.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

OGUSO805 said:


> HEARD THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW! USO IS GOING TO BE AT THIS ONE..:thumbsup:



You heard correctly my brother...


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT. For Rezmade*_


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj now booking shows for2013. Pm or call me for date availability and pricing. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Been there, done that, and I'm gonna do it again...:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Been there, done that, and I'm gonna do it again...:thumbsup:



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Happy New Year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Been there, done that, and I'm gonna do it again...:thumbsup:




:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo it's going down...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We ready


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

OGUSO805 said:


> HEARD THIS WAS A GOOD SHOW! USO IS GOING TO BE AT THIS ONE..:thumbsup:


 SEE YOU THERE!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE cc Bakersfield will b in the house to support a must


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

teff said:


> View attachment 585274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

teff said:


> View attachment 585280


ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

BROWN SOCIETY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

AZTEC IMAGE cc will be there to support RezMade TTT for this show..


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BONES/LO LO (Feb 27, 2011)

TUF~E~NUF CUSTOMS C.C.B THERE REPPIN & SUPPORTIN! TTT FOR REZMADE GREAT SHOW ONLY GETTIN BETTER!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 661 (Jan 23, 2012)

One nation cc of bakersfied will be there to support again we will bring the truck to hop again and some more ;-)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


>


ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

THIS IS A GREAT SHOW LAST YEAR I TOOK BEST DUB EVEN DOW I GAMBLED IT ALL AT THE CASINO IT WAS FUN THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT HAVING FUN :thumbsup:. Y2K WILL BE THERE AGAIN TO SUPORT.


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Luxurious Nor Cal will be there.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dam in May I hate the heat :inout:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird thanks for the call bro, can't wait for this homie.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Glad to have you working with us out there Raj!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> Bird thanks for the call bro, can't wait for this homie.


Glad to have you working with us out there Raj!!​


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

TTT for a good show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

64Rag said:


> Bird thanks for the call bro, can't wait for this homie.



Bring Big Buddah with you, he can kick it with me at the dj booth in the shade...:yes:


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

_*TTT*_


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)

T.
T.
T.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Last years 1st place class trophies!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

They never called us back on vendor booth can we still book 559-904431nine "CREATIONS BY MD"


----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Best of show magazine will be covering show


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## knightbandit88 (Jul 24, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait for this one Bird, will be good to see all of you again. Smiley's been to quiet bro. Lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> Can't wait for this one Bird, will be good to see all of you again. Smiley's been to quiet bro. Lol


Right around the corner!! Smileys upset cuz the lakers suck and he has to wear a clippers jersey


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> Right around the corner!! Smileys upset cuz the lakers suck and he has to wear a clippers jersey


Dam I should have bet him on the game Sacramento beat the Lakers. He would have really been mad if he had to wear a Kings jersey. Lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

64Rag said:


> Dam I should have bet him on the game Sacramento beat the Lakers. He would have really been mad if he had to wear a Kings jersey. Lol


Yep!! He's renigging on the bet right now though!! Being a little girl about it


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> View attachment 630921
> Last years 1st place class trophies!!!!


TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Bird said:


> Yep!! He's renigging on the bet right now though!! Being a little girl about it



I'm going to text him and ask him why he is acting like a little girl. Lol


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## toralez51 (Feb 15, 2013)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

teff said:


> View attachment 585274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

*Krazy Kutting car club plaques and lowrider accessories *We just turned in our Vendor registration and hope we can make some new customers in this area. we make car Club Plaques as well as a lot of Custom car Parts we will have plenty of Items to sell at the show and will also be taking orders for anything you need that we make check out our website at www.karzicon.net


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:h5: *We will be heading down Friday evening...*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

IF WE DIDNT PRE-REG CAN WE STILL GET IN AND PAY SATURDAY MORNING?....THX


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

teff said:


> View attachment 585274
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still space available for this show next week..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant wait always a good turnout and rooms have been sold out so party time.


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Bird said:


> Still space available for this show next week..


all sold out,no more rooms avail


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

are you guys allowing bar bq grills out there (propane)


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hop rules?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Hop rules?


Call the number on the flyer for info!!


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Just got my Vendor confirmation and I'm paking up ready to go hopefully meet new people Please come by our Booth and check out our stuff I am taking some chrome suspension parts for G bodies, B bodies, and Impalas as well as a lot of Lowrider bike Parts and Peddle car parts.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

It's going to be a fun weekend.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Post hop rules


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

T.T.T


----------



## LOYAL 2 THE GAME (Jan 27, 2013)

TTT FOR THE REZMADE CAR SHOW......:420: GONNA B OFF THE CHAIN.....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Wht time is roll in time for none pre reg cars to enter show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Wht time is roll in time for none pre reg cars to enter show.


If you didnt pre reg you still can move in on friday or Saturday 6-10Am. There is still plenty of room for cars...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

So wats the rollcall


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> View attachment 630921
> Last years 1st place class trophies!!!!


ttt


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

TTT..... LATIN WORLD BAKERSFIELD WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT ... CANT WAIT .. GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

How much is it to enter ur car day the of the show an can we bring ice chest.....


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO KERN COUNTY & SANTA MARIA CHAPTERS WILL BE THERE....:thumbsup:HOPE ITS NOT TO HOT...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CHEVYMAN71/64 said:


> How much is it to enter ur car day the of the show an can we bring ice chest.....


$45 for cars and $35 for Bikes. Dont have an answer for coolers. Call the # on the flyer and they can answer that


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hop info contact Ralph (juice it hyd) 559-803-3273.

There will be a payout regardless if only 1 in the class. But to get full cash prize must have 3 in class. Cut off time for hop reg is 10am and hop will start at 2pm. For any more info contact Ralph.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## kololow (Apr 7, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

This is Mando with* Krazy Kutting Plaques and Lowrider parts *We are loaded and on our way see you guy's there.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

The only bad thing the did there was only one trophy for 16" wen theres 2 bikes but this is a must go show hope to be bak on 2014


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:more


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


----------



## shockker559 (Aug 19, 2010)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


X2


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

David831 said:


> The only bad thing the did there was only one trophy for 16" wen theres 2 bikes but this is a must go show hope to be bak on 2014


They had a few my son took 1st 16" full someone from primo's took 1st in 16" street someone from Pachuco's took it in 16"mild


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

never will i go bck..again .luxury class was riged....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


×3


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

bullet one said:


> They had a few my son took 1st 16" full someone from primo's took 1st in 16" street someone from Pachuco's took it in 16"mild


But first second n third bro they just had a 1st for 16" street kus i ask but they haved fir 20" 1-2-3


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


Caprices were/are considered luxury!! FYI


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> never will i go bck..again .luxury class was riged....


Post a picture of your car! I'm curious to see where it's rigged? I'm the head judge and like to hear and critique areas of improvement!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

David831 said:


> The only bad thing the did there was only one trophy for 16" wen theres 2 bikes but this is a must go show hope to be bak on 2014


You were in mild and didn't place!!


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Had a great time was a good show I took 1st in 70's street.. My son 1st 16" full & best of show....


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

I know my car aint all tht but i seen some nice cars tht didnt place any thing..


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Bird said:


> You were in mild and didn't place!!


Why would my bike be in mild if it doesnt have any body mods its a streetframe the only custom stuff is my fork n handle bars and blue paintjob


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

bullet one said:


> Had a great time was a good show I took 1st in 70's street.. My son 1st 16" full & best of show....


Congrats


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


x6


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC IN THE HOUSE


:wave: Mark


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. at REZMADE CAR SHOW







2ND IN STREET CUSTOMS







3RD IN 70s LUXURY







3RD IN ELCO


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

been in this game since the 1989 . own 2 caprices and been to many shows.. never have I seen a caprice be put in a luxury category..


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

it was a great show otherwise


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama::sprint:


----------



## mean60impalagene (Jan 20, 2011)

Had a great time and got to meet new people(joe and his wife with latin world and 1st place 88 ls monte carlo) Hope to go to the show in july to kick it with them!!!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

check out pics i took from yesterday Rezmade 4th Annual Carshow.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-18.html#post16661391


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


With Shops Laggard it's a first that happend but I thought I seen it all, lol, but it's up to the judges and I'v been everywhere on their car show cards from Lowrider Magazine to REZMADE already. But I was really suprised to hear it, too. Shops Laggard took 3rd place.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

shops laggard said:


> With Shops Laggard it's a first that happend but I thought I seen it all, lol, but it's up to the judges and I'v been everywhere on their car show cards from Lowrider Magazine to REZMADE already. But I was really suprised to hear it, too. Shops Laggard took 3rd place.


I would agree. Ur glass house is well done and a very clean car. 3rd place, humm. But besides that, would agree with ant, never heard of caprice being in luxury. But what would I know I'm not the judge.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

johnnie65 said:


> I would agree. Ur glass house is well done and a very clean car. 3rd place, humm. But besides that, would agree with ant, never heard of caprice being in luxury. But what would I know I'm not the judge.


:wave: johnnie65, Thank you for your comment on Shops Laggard. I agree with everyone on the luxury class; I never heard of that. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

REZMADE it was a great show and we TRAFFIC cc had a great time. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes it was a great show. But I was surprised when I got first place n a dubbs class and I have 13x7 daytons but owell ill take it lol. Thanks rez made for a good show brown society will be back next year.


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Good show..Majestics car club had a good time..the m will be there next year.......


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

Real good show be back next year


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

USO HAD A GOOD TIME...WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR...VERY NICE TROPHIES...GOOD JOB JUDGES...THX REZMADE FOR HOLDING OUR SPOTS...:thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> really nice show.. judging could of been better.. never heard of a 74 caprice placing 2nd place 70's luxury.. I think the luxury category was a little scrambled..


x7


----------



## xxxxxxxxxFCCC (Jan 1, 2010)

J RAIDER said:


> FRESNO CLASSICS c.c. at REZMADE CAR SHOW
> View attachment 647960
> 
> 2ND IN STREET CUSTOMS
> ...


Congratulations Fresno Classics....not sure why your were in 70's luxury Jr. :loco: Other than that good job everyone....


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions had a great time:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

HAD A GOOD SATURDAY MAJESTICS CEN CAL, DELANO AND COMPTON IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE BIG M.


----------



## anthonysj1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Rezmade CC had a great time!! Meet a lot of Good People & The Tropies were Hella Nice & Huge!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> I know my car aint all tht but i seen some nice cars tht didnt place any thing..


I was going over the notes and scores of my judges and looking at this picture I can tell you where you probally lost at. 0 points for undercariage, 0 points for display, the chrome hydraulics had rust on them and oil in the trunk. Both cars were also missing moldings! We could have explained in person if you would have come to the stage. 1st was uniques, 2nd touch of class, 3rd Latin World


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

felix96 said:


> Yes it was a great show. But I was surprised when I got first place n a dubbs class and I have 13x7 daytons but owell ill take it lol. Thanks rez made for a good show brown society will be back next year.


You were put in a luxury sport class 2000 and below because its a 96 impala/caprice! If we would have put you in with the lowriders you would not have placed. Car was totally shut up, 0 engine, 0 undercariage, 0 display.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

David831 said:


> Why would my bike be in mild if it doesnt have any body mods its a streetframe the only custom stuff is my fork n handle bars and blue paintjob


Candy paint job and flaked out chain gaurd is why I dint put you in a street class!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> been in this game since the 1989 . own 2 caprices and been to many shows.. never have I seen a caprice be put in a luxury category..


Ive been in the game since 1985. From my knowledge we have always seperated Caprices, LTD'S, Lincolns, cadillacs, etc from monte carlos, cutlasses, regals etc, to make it more fair for everybody. Its kind of like seperating 60-64 from 65-69!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

My oppinion!!!!!! No other show offers what REZ MADE car club offers!! NO OTHER SHOW COULD AFFORD TO DO THIS NOR WILL THEY EVER!! These guys put out DREAM TROPHYS that NO OTHER SHOW COULD AFFORD TO PASS OUT!! AND THEY PASSED OUT 296 TROPHYS TOTAL OUT OF 360 ENTRIES THIS YEAR!! EVERYBODY WANTS A DREAM TROPHY THAT ONLY A SWEEPSTAKES WINNER WOULD WIN AT ANY OTHER SHOW!! WE WENT OFF OF THE CLASSES THAT WERE LISTED ON THERE FLYER AND THAN MADE ADJUSTMENTS TO FIT AND TAKE CARE OF EVERYONE ATTENDING TO MAKE IT FAIR.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

NOT ONE PERSON CAME UP TO THE STAGE TO SEE OR ASK US FOR CLARIFICATION ON HOW THE RESULTS CAME ABOUT!! BUTT THAN A FEW GET ON HERE TRYING TO THROW SMUDGE!! NEXT TIME COME TO THE STAGE AND WE WILL SHOW YOU WERE THE POINTS WERE LACKING!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Thts funny ... .Wht class was I in...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Thts funny ... .Wht class was I in...


If you own green lincoln or the green cadillac you were both in mild! Which one is yours?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

Bird said:


> NOT ONE PERSON CAME UP TO THE STAGE TO SEE OR ASK US FOR CLARIFICATION ON HOW THE RESULTS CAME ABOUT!! BUTT THAN A FEW GET ON HERE TRYING TO THROW SMUDGE!! NEXT TIME COME TO THE STAGE AND WE WILL SHOW YOU WERE THE POINTS WERE LACKING!!


 :shocked:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bird said:


> You were put in a luxury sport class 2000 and below because its a 96 impala/caprice! If we would have put you in with the lowriders you would not have placed. Car was totally shut up, 0 engine, 0 undercariage, 0 display.


yes it was closed up i didnt know u guys were gonna judge that early r i would have displayed the night before.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:wow: ...and now post pics of the show . I care less about a trophy (my own opinion) :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

felix96 said:


> yes it was closed up i didnt know u guys were gonna judge that early r i would have displayed the night before.


We started judging at 10 am!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Town car.. I got fresh chrome unides not even a month old rust on my pumps nope for dam sherr I got no oil in my trunk.. U made Me go to my bck yard to look.. Twice..


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

can some one post pics it wont let me


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Any hop pics?:dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Town car.. I got fresh chrome unides not even a month old rust on my pumps nope for dam sherr I got no oil in my trunk.. U made Me go to my bck yard to look.. Twice..


say homie im the one that juged your car first of you are missing moldings second your paint is chipped up and yes you did have oil in the trunk if you have any other questions you can call me ill let you know what else you were missing 818454 3139 smiley and yes to everyone else caprice /impalas are luxurys if you didnt know now you know


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:buttkick:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

man my buddy wants to know if he can see his score card his truck didn't place wants to see what he needs to work on


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

other orange truck from brown society


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> man my buddy wants to know if he can see his score card his truck didn't place wants to see what he needs to work on


no problem homie get with bird he has all the scores


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> other orange truck from brown society


i have your scores to dog you had that elco right you took first


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

thanks bro


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

PM'ED MY #


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

yea I took first im good its the other orange truck just wants to know what he needs to work on


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


antdogbrownsociety said:


> yea I took first im good its the other orange truck just wants to know what he needs to work on


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> yea I took first im good its the other orange truck just wants to know what he needs to work on


COOL. GIVE HIM MY # AND i WILL GO OVER IT WITH HIM!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> say homie im the one that juged your car first of you are missing moldings second your paint is chipped up and yes you did have oil in the trunk if you have any other questions you can call me ill let you know what else you were missing 818454 3139 smiley and yes to everyone else caprice /impalas are luxurys
> 
> if you didnt know now you know


Its I know there not all in my trunk but on the chipps on.my paint yea I got some .. Fuck it thooo its my daliy driver any one who knows me know I ride.every day..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ima.call you.thoo whn I get out of work .


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Its I know there not all in my trunk but on the chipps on.my paint yea I got some .. Fuck it thooo its my daliy driver any one who knows me know I ride.every day..


thats a good thing dog but when u come in here talking the judging been scrabbled its kind fucked cuz we do our best homie and dog if you ask anyone we are the fairest judges around we do not favor no one


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Ima.call you.thoo whn I get out of work .


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

you still from the big .m.
...smiley.... jus askin,,


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

yes i am


STEP UR GAME UP said:


> you still from the big .m.
> ...smiley.... jus askin,,


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> thats a good thing dog but when u come in here talking the judging been scrabbled its kind fucked cuz we do our best homie and dog if you ask anyone we are the fairest judges around we do not favor no one


 :thumbsup: I've attended several shows that smiley and crew judged. this cats know their stuff. they are fair and square! and Im witness of that! Then again can satisfy everyone... One of the best judges on my book unlike sum of the clowns that self proclaim lowrider judges!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> yes i am


 that whats up .. well fuck it is wht it is.. ima still say fuck that show never will i go bck ..


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Bird and Smiley's 84 Fleetwood, great job on explaining how the judges scored our rides; my hat is off to you and them because it is a hard thing to do and I tried it once. Stay cool from the Vic's (Shops Laggard).


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

thx homie


shops laggard said:


> :thumbsup: Bird and Smiley's 84 Fleetwood, great job on explaining how the judges scored our rides; my hat is off to you and them because it is a hard thing to do and I tried it once. Stay cool from the Vic's (Shops Laggard).


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

thx alot homie


CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> :thumbsup: I've attended several shows that smiley and crew judged. this cats know their stuff. they are fair and square! and Im witness of that! Then again can satisfy everyone... One of the best judges on my book unlike sum of the clowns that self proclaim lowrider judges!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

We have been using this crew for our show for years and no problems sic productions :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

Bird said:


> My oppinion!!!!!! No other show offers what REZ MADE car club offers!! NO OTHER SHOW COULD AFFORD TO DO THIS NOR WILL THEY EVER!! These guys put out DREAM TROPHYS that NO OTHER SHOW COULD AFFORD TO PASS OUT!! AND THEY PASSED OUT 296 TROPHYS TOTAL OUT OF 360 ENTRIES THIS YEAR!! EVERYBODY WANTS A DREAM TROPHY THAT ONLY A SWEEPSTAKES WINNER WOULD WIN AT ANY OTHER SHOW!! WE WENT OFF OF THE CLASSES THAT WERE LISTED ON THERE FLYER AND THAN MADE ADJUSTMENTS TO FIT AND TAKE CARE OF EVERYONE ATTENDING TO MAKE IT FAIR.


Dont forget Sobboa does it big to And you guys Judge there Show and everybody was happy with your judging


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

thx everyone it was just a lil missunderstanding


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Fred from Traffic C.C. Fresno getting down Saturday night


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting had a great time at this and hope to be back next year. The show was great, the car quality was great, the food was great. We met new people and met up with old friends. Thanks again to Rezmade for allowing us to be part of it.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:roflmao:


64Rag said:


> Fred from Traffic C.C. Fresno getting down Saturday night


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

RIDES3 said:


> Dont forget Sobboa does it big to And you guys Judge there Show and everybody was happy with your judging


Yep!! Soboba gives out good trophys too!! Thanks for reminding me!! And the props!! Not gonna lie, I would love to recieve a trophy from either show!!


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

great show. will definitely be back next year. the sic crew are fair and they do one hell of a job. I know these guys on a personal level as well as them being club brothers. I respect there judgment and I know they know how to do there job. I myself did not place in Lemoore and I know why. I'm not tripping cus I know they are fair and they treat everybody equal. im a club brother and they didn't favor me. that's what you call fair. people around here in the valley having shows really need to get professional judges like these guys. just my opinion.


----------



## Mr_Serna (Sep 1, 2012)

More pics please...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

T T T for Bird and his crew:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

lrocky2003 said:


> great show. will definitely be back next year. the sic crew are fair and they do one hell of a job. I know these guys on a personal level as well as them being club brothers. I respect there judgment and I know they know how to do there job. I myself did not place in Lemoore and I know why. I'm not tripping cus I know they are fair and they treat everybody equal. im a club brother and they didn't favor me. that's what you call fair. people around here in the valley having shows really need to get professional judges like these guys. just my opinion.


I didnt attend this year and I agree that Bird and his judging staff are VERY FAIR... I also agree with other shows that need to get better judges. I know RezMade threw a hell of a show from being their last year. Majors props to RezMade and the rest of the participants.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

lrocky2003 said:


> great show. will definitely be back next year. the sic crew are fair and they do one hell of a job. I know these guys on a personal level as well as them being club brothers. I respect there judgment and I know they know how to do there job. I myself did not place in Lemoore and I know why. I'm not tripping cus I know they are fair and they treat everybody equal. im a club brother and they didn't favor me. that's what you call fair. people around here in the valley having shows really need to get professional judges like these guys. just my opinion.


Thank you Larry, Always appreciatte the support and understanding at times. You and your son have come a long ways with your cars! You guys are doing everything right but just coming up short and you have never hesitated to ask us about the cars or the pedal car in what there lacking!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> I didnt attend this year and I agree that Bird and his judging staff are VERY FAIR... I also agree with other shows that need to get better judges. I know RezMade threw a hell of a show from being their last year. Majors props to RezMade and the rest of the participants.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CPT BOY said:


> T T T for Bird and his crew:thumbsup::h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

Another great show Rezmade hade a good time!


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ttt now can someone post pics.


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*The Wife Was Very Happy Taking A 2nd Place Home in the 70's Full. She Was Hoping For A Best Of Show For Her Grandson's 3-Wheeler but we all had FUN and will Always Attend this Show Every Year.






*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Grandma & Grandson...*


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *The Wife Was Very Happy Taking A 2nd Place Home in the 70's Full. She Was Hoping For A Best Of Show For Her Grandson's 3-Wheeler but we all had FUN and will Always Attend this Show Every Year.
> View attachment 648779
> *


That's a nice monte homie


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Bird said:


> Ive been in the game since 1985. From my knowledge we have always seperated Caprices, LTD'S, Lincolns, cadillacs, etc from monte carlos, cutlasses, regals etc, to make it more fair for everybody. Its kind of like seperating 60-64 from 65-69!!



I'm just curious, so if u have a 80's style box caprice or a 60's caprice they would be consider to be in luxury class? Or just the glasshouse caprices consider to be luxury?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm just curious, so if u have a 80's style box caprice or a 60's caprice they would be consider to be in luxury class? Or just the glasshouse caprices consider to be luxury?


Correct!! Just the glasshouse caprices we put in a luxury class. The 60's caprices we leave in with the 60's categories. they do have similar resemblence! Just our point of view!! We actually think it breaks it up and makes it a little more fair for G body style cars.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


BIG PANDULCE said:


> *The Wife Was Very Happy Taking A 2nd Place Home in the 70's Full. She Was Hoping For A Best Of Show For Her Grandson's 3-Wheeler but we all had FUN and will Always Attend this Show Every Year.*
> :thumbsup:*
> View attachment 648779
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:thumbsup:


Bird said:


> Correct!! Just the glasshouse caprices we put in a luxury class. The 60's caprices we leave in with the 60's categories. they do have similar resemblence! Just our point of view!! We actually think it breaks it up and makes it a little more fair for G body style cars.


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

DID U GET MY EmAIL ON THE BONES FOR THE A ARMS


mandoemex said:


> Krazy Kutting had a great time at this and hope to be back next year. The show was great, the car quality was great, the food was great. We met new people and met up with old friends. Thanks again to Rezmade for allowing us to be part of it.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

lrocky2003 said:


> great show. will definitely be back next year. the sic crew are fair and they do one hell of a job. I know these guys on a personal level as well as them being club brothers. I respect there judgment and I know they know how to do there job. I myself did not place in Lemoore and I know why. I'm not tripping cus I know they are fair and they treat everybody equal. im a club brother and they didn't favor me. that's what you call fair. people around here in the valley having shows really need to get professional judges like these guys. just my opinion.


The SIC Crew is definitely the best judging group. 
I have nothing but respect for them. They are fair 
& know their stuff from years of experience.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Latin World had a great time at the show.. We didn't get no 1st Place trophys but we all Placed.. Great show had a great time chilling with everyone meet new people and had a good time...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Carnales Unidos Had A Great Time...Gracias Rezmade...









































*_


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

antdogbrownsociety said:


> DID U GET MY EmAIL ON THE BONES FOR THE A ARMS


 I got info from Roy back at the shop I gave him the best price for the parts you requested and he should be calling you. The bones I told him to go ahead and send them. Thanks Bro please let everyone in you club that they can get the same deals from us Hopefully we will be doing your plaques one day like we do for your Arizona Chapter. Thanks again feel free to call me anytime (928)750-2322


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

BIG PANDULCE said:


> *Grandma & Grandson...*
> View attachment 648780










:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _*Carnales Unidos Had A Great Time...Gracias Rezmade...
> View attachment 649496
> 
> View attachment 649497
> ...










:thumbsup:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

CPT BOY said:


> View attachment 649867
> View attachment 649867



Did u get best of show bro?


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

yes he did.....car is immaculate. nice maracas


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

moved these from another topic:thumbsup:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


DROPITLOW, thanks for posting the pick of Shops Laggard. Stay cool from the Vic's.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

shops laggard said:


> DROPITLOW, thanks for posting the pick of Shops Laggard. Stay cool from the Vic's.


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*Thanks For The Picture of Our 72' Monte Carlo. :angel:*


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

the original ELCO-HOLIC


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


NICE PICS...KEEP IT UP...


----------

